# Replacing an LED Module in Eagletac clicky



## Cityus (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi there, I noticed that the LED module in my D25a clicky is scratched and it reflects on it's beam pattern.

My question is, how would I replace this? would I need to replace just the LED or would I need to get entire LED and chipset?

any advice is greatly appreciated.



Thank you


----------



## Cityus (Feb 25, 2014)

Bummp


----------

